# Sold a painting



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WooooHoooo I just sold this one....yeah it was to an online Facebook friend and it is for only $20....but I love the ego trip that someone wants what I do. Most of the time I would give it free if they asked.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations Terry! That's awesome!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah it always surprises me when it happens. Made my day. I'm going to mail it tomorrow.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Doing a happy dance for you  That's awesome!!


----------



## Mark Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Not doing a happy dance like LeighAnn, it's too damn hot (having a big ol' heatwave here right now), but I am pleased for you Terry!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Leighann and Mark. Yes the heat has been awful the last few days. Upper 90's here like 98 yesterday. But the weather broke last night with a bunch of storms.

I know it's no big deal about a sale like this, but it's fun to think my paintings are selling even if for a very low price.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a huge deal!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank You Susan. I'm going off to mail it in about an hour.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Having people tell you they like your work is nice but buying it is a big diff.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That cooler weather last night was nice wasn't it, Terry? For those who don't know, Terry and I both live in Arkansas, where the weather is ever changing. 

Mark, my happy dance was inside in front of the a/c


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes I had the AC off last night and the window open.....it was wonderful. Today is really nice also. Wish we could have more days like this. I got my mowing done without sweating...how cool is that.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

REALLY nice here the past 2 days as well.. Supposed to be a great week!

D


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Congratulations Terry ! I remember that the first painting was sold in 2003, when I was a student , I spent a lot of money to buy Art books to admire the paintings of old master , but now I can see them on internet !


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Excellent stuff Terry, you will always remember your first, and I am sure it wont be your last. You deserve it, so happy for you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you both, but this actually wasn't the first painting I ever sold. It's just such a rare event I get excited when it happens.


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Heartiest congratulations mam.It is amazing.
Keep it up and best of luck for future.


----------

